# British ENFP



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

dave24 said:


> Ok, but still if you have experience of INTP guys, how would you describe them, romantically speaking?


Well, to begin I just like to point out that no one person is the same as the other.. but this is my experience.

They are good listeners, know how to summarize everything in 1-2 good words. Can be very sweet with gestures when they really like you it surprises you. 

Possibly the biggest problem i have with them is that they sit back and wait for me to entertain them most of the time. I could go on and on and on and on and get an *ok*. I would do crazy things to grab his attention and it barely moved him 2 cm. 

You need to keep working on them communicating, their ideas aren't readily shared, and even more for their feelings. 

It was a delightful experience though.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello and Welcome.

Do you prefer Dave, or can I call you Davey or David, or all three at once?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

(I know it's hard to see, especially if you're not used to this place, but the very-slightly-bolded text are links)

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/300-guides-deeper-relationship-intps.html should have some pretty good stuff for ya.

The second one of those articles is discussed for a while at The Perfect Mate - INTP Forum

My Version of Marriage - INTP Forum has some discussion from a bunch of younger INTPs (the average age on that forum is ~18 years old... so if your INTP is somewhat immature still you might be able to gather some good advice from their discussions).

Then there's Love and the INTP - INTP Forum

Hopefully that stuff helps :wink:. In response to starry: I would highly recommend that you dont do things _to_ entertain them. If you're an ENFP you have a good read on people.... so listen when you need to listen, talk when you want to talk, and do quiet things together in between.... my ideal night/date is probably laying around and listening to music while cuddling, talking when there are things to talk about, and otherwise just enjoying the fact that there's company nearby that I'm not expected to entertain (finding things to talk about takes a _lot_ of energy out of us... and we're not usually looking to talk just for the sake of talking. Having someone who we know isn't uncomfortable with silence is a huge relief).

hm.... what else.... oh! This grates badly against ENFP instincts, I know..... but except for rare cases, you can pretty much gauge how comfortable your INTP is around you by how willing they are to fight you in debates. If they don't disagree with you (or at least amend and refine your ideas when you express them), you have a bit of a problem. I think we sort of see that _everyone_ is wrong in some way (including ourselves), and try to find better/more universal/more precisely defined theories with the people we trust. Of course, it doesn't _have_ to be lack of trust; he'd also not do that if he didn't think you'd be interested, or didn't think you'd be helpful... but in any case, if it doesn't seem like he's fighting you when you express something deep or theoretical about something he knows anything about, it probably means there's something "off" about your relationship. If he does seem to talk freely and fight you when he thinks you're wrong, then you're in good shape.


...just had to highlight that specifically, because I know it's utterly foreign to ENFPs, and you'd probably read the situation in the exact opposite. Good luck!


----------

